# mano / pata / pie / pierna = animales



## Tormenta

Hola chicos/as,

Hace algún tiempo  nos fuimos por las ramas (para no perder la costumbre) y terminamos hablando sobre si los animales tienen pies o patas, sin llegar a una conclusión.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4698&highlight=tres+pies

Bueno, según Doña RAE, los animales pueden tener pies , patas y hasta manos y piernas.
Todo depende del animal.

Tenga a bien leer las siguientes definiciones para así saber  que animal es Ud. Perdón, quise a decir: para así saber que clase de animal tiene Ud. (con patas, manos, piernas o pies)  



*mano*1. (Del lat. manus). 
1. f. Parte del cuerpo humano unida a la extremidad del antebrazo y que comprende desde la muñeca inclusive hasta la punta de los dedos. 
2. f. En algunos animales, extremidad cuyo dedo pulgar puede oponerse a los otros. 
*3. f. En los animales cuadrúpedos, cualquiera de los dos pies delanteros.*

*pata*1. (De or. inc.).
*1. f. Pie y pierna de los animales.* 
2. f. Pie de un mueble. 
3. f. Hembra del pato (ǁ ave palmípeda)

*
pie*. (Del lat. pes, pedis).
 1. m. Extremidad de cualquiera de los dos miembros inferiores del hombre, que sirve para sostener el cuerpo y andar. 
*2. m. Parte análoga en otros animales*

*pierna.*
	(Del lat. perna).
	1. f. Extremidad inferior de las personas.
	2. f. Parte de esa extremidad comprendida entre la rodilla y el pie.
*3. f. Muslo de los cuadrúpedos y aves.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## ines

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola chicos/as,
> 
> Hace algún tiempo  nos fuimos por las ramas (para no perder la costumbre) y terminamos hablando sobre si los animales tienen pies o patas, sin llegar a una conclusión.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4698&highlight=tres+pies
> 
> Bueno, según Doña RAE, los animales pueden tener pies , patas y hasta manos y piernas.
> Todo depende del animal.
> 
> Tenga a bien leer las siguientes definiciones para así saber  que animal es Ud. Perdón, quise a decir: para así saber que clase de animal tiene Ud. (con patas, manos, piernas o pies)
> 
> 
> 
> *mano*1. (Del lat. manus).
> 1. f. Parte del cuerpo humano unida a la extremidad del antebrazo y que comprende desde la muñeca inclusive hasta la punta de los dedos.
> 2. f. En algunos animales, extremidad cuyo dedo pulgar puede oponerse a los otros.
> *3. f. En los animales cuadrúpedos, cualquiera de los dos pies delanteros.*
> 
> *pata*1. (De or. inc.).
> *1. f. Pie y pierna de los animales.*
> 2. f. Pie de un mueble.
> 3. f. Hembra del pato (ǁ ave palmípeda)
> 
> *
> pie*. (Del lat. pes, pedis).
> 1. m. Extremidad de cualquiera de los dos miembros inferiores del hombre, que sirve para sostener el cuerpo y andar.
> *2. m. Parte análoga en otros animales*
> 
> *pierna.*
> (Del lat. perna).
> 1. f. Extremidad inferior de las personas.
> 2. f. Parte de esa extremidad comprendida entre la rodilla y el pie.
> *3. f. Muslo de los cuadrúpedos y aves.*
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Art, a partir de lo afirmado por la RAE, ¿los animales son más humanos o los humanos somos más animales?


----------



## Artrella

ines said:
			
		

> Art, a partir de lo afirmado por la RAE, ¿los animales son más humanos o los humanos somos más animales?





Inés, no fui yo la que hizo la consulta en la RAE, sino Tormenta.  Ya sé que somos las dos "preguntonas de los pobres lingüistas de la RAE", pero esta vez la culpa la tiene Tormenta.  Estamos pensando en cambiar nuestros nombres para que no nos reconozcan en la RAE!!!!!

Besos, Art


----------



## ines

Artrella said:
			
		

> Inés, no fui yo la que hizo la consulta en la RAE, sino Tormenta.  Ya sé que somos las dos "preguntonas de los pobres lingüistas de la RAE", pero esta vez la culpa la tiene Tormenta.  Estamos pensando en cambiar nuestros nombres para que no nos reconozcan en la RAE!!!!!
> Besos, Art




Disculpame, Tormenta, y lo mismo para Art, pero es un error que cometo muy seguido (Belén también lo sufrió).
Y como bien se dice, a grandes males, grandes soluciones, como no lo puedo corregir, lo he asumido plenamente y todo bien, ¿no?


----------



## el_novato

Bueno niñas, no olviden de lavarse sus manos, digo, sus manitas.


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Bueno niñas, no olviden de lavarse sus manos, digo, sus manitas.




Sabes, en Argentina decimos "manitos"  con "o".  Sé que en muchos lugares, incluyendo la Madre Patria dicen "manitas", pero a mí me suena raro  

Tormenta


----------



## Focalist

El AVE, on the other hand







tiene ruedas. 

F


----------



## araceli

Hello Focalist:
What does AVE mean?
Thanks


----------



## niña

Estais como cabras


----------



## niña

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello Focalist:
> What does AVE mean?
> Thanks



ave means bird   

Pero lo que aparece en la foto es "El Ave". El nombre de un tren de alta velocidad que une Madrid y Sevilla


----------



## Tormenta

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello Focalist:
> What does AVE mean?
> Thanks





Hola Araceli,

El AVE al que se refiere Focalist es este  



AVE.
	(Acrón. de Alta Velocidad Española).
	1. m. tren de gran velocidad.


----------



## Focalist

araceli said:
			
		

> Hello Focalist:
> What does AVE mean?
> Thanks


*A*lta *V*elocidad *E*spañola

El tren de alta velocidad que circula entre Madrid y Sevilla / Córdoba / Lleida  

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alta_Velocidad_Española

F


----------



## Tormenta

niña said:
			
		

> Estais como cabras





Niña,

Esto iba muy serio hasta que Focalist se fue por las ramas  
Pero F. tiene razón el AVE  tiene ruedas.....y yo pensando que el AVE volaba al ras del suelo, que desilusión  


Tormenta


----------



## araceli

Gracias a los dos


----------



## el_novato

¿Cuál animal vuela y no tiene plumas?.    ...    what animal can fly and has not feathers?


¿Y cuál siendo ave no vuela?.     ...    And what bird can not fly?






			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Niña,
> 
> Esto iba muy serio hasta que Focalist se fue por las ramas
> Pero F. tiene razón el AVE  tiene ruedas.....y yo pensando que el AVE volaba al ras del suelo, que desilusión
> 
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## belén

el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál animal vuela y no tiene plumas?.    ...    what animal can fly and has not feathers?
> 
> 
> ¿Y cuál siendo ave no vuela?.     ...    And what bird can not fly?



Aquí van mis 2 intentos..

1. El hombre
2. El pingüino

Ya me dirás cuan mal lo he hecho...

Be


----------



## el_novato

El segundo es correcto.




			
				belen said:
			
		

> Aquí van mis 2 intentos..
> 
> 1. El hombre
> 2. El pingüino
> 
> Ya me dirás cuan mal lo he hecho...
> 
> Be


----------



## Loro

la repuesta a la primera pregunta no es murciélago?


----------



## Tormenta

Loro said:
			
		

> la repuesta a la primera pregunta no es murciélago?




Hola Loro,


Que feo   
Creo que tienes razón, tiene que ser el murciélago.


Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Loro,
> 
> 
> Que feo
> Creo que tienes razón, tiene que ser el murciélago.
> 
> 
> Tormenta





oops!  lo de "que feo" iba por el murciélago, vale?  

Tormenta


----------



## Loro

Tiene que ser, si no es untipo de tal insecto. Que tal Argentina hoy?


----------



## el_novato

Yes you are right.


Argentina?.   Beautiful place with charming women.


----------



## Loro

Yo, nuca he estado? Y que tal Mexico?


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Yes you are right.
> 
> 
> Argentina?.  * Beautiful place with charming women.*






SO right!!!!  

Argentina con mucho sol, pero yo estoy en Lancashire   Bloody cold!!!!

Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

México.  More Beautiful.

You may visit this thread, it have photos from México.


Saludos.


----------



## Loro

Manchester tambien. Y no para de llover, pero es lancashire tambien, no?


----------



## Loro

Ah, mexico... ahora sueño de paises soleados. no es justo, por eso me estudio español...


----------



## el_novato

Tormenta said:
			
		

> ...  SO right!!!!   ....  Argentina con mucho sol, pero yo estoy en Lancashire   Bloody cold!!!! ... Tormenta




¿Frío?.  Vamos a nadar !!!.


----------



## Tormenta

Loro said:
			
		

> Ah, mexico... ahora sueño de paises soleados. no es justo, por eso *me estudio español... :*)



No quiero desanimarte, pero mírame a mí, yo hablo español y de paises soleados nada de nada   


Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Frío?.  Vamos a nadar !!!.




Novato, no estás jugando limpio   

Tormenta


----------



## Durwen

AVE - el tren - significa Alta Velocidad Española. Es el nombre que se les da a los trenes de gran velocidad.


----------



## Loro

Eso es la colma. me voy a la cama a sonar de nadando en mexico. Buenas nches a todos.


----------



## ines

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Novato, no estás jugando limpio
> 
> Tormenta



Tormenta, adjunto algunas fotos del Tigre, en Argentina, para que podamos mostrar las cosas lindas que tenemos aquí.


----------



## el_novato

Fiuuuu, I did not wrote the link.  I need to find it.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> México.  More Beautiful.
> 
> You may visit this thread *?????*, it have photos from México.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Loro:

This the link what has México photos.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5853




			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Fiuuuu, I did not wrote the link.  I need to find it.


----------



## el_novato

Gente bonita de Argentina, ¿no reconocen la foto?. No me digan eso.

A la primera argentina (bueno, a todas las argentinas) que sepan de dónde es la foto, se ganan de premio un beso, ahh que dijeron, ya me rayé.  No en serio. ¿No reconocen la foto?.



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> ¿Frío?.  Vamos a nadar !!!.


----------



## el_novato

Hablo de la foto que está en este "thread", en el "post" 28.  http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=46355&postcount=28





			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Gente bonita de Argentina, ¿no reconocen la foto?. No me digan eso.
> 
> A la primera argentina (bueno, a todas las argentinas) que sepan de dónde es la foto, se ganan de premio un beso, ahh que dijeron, ya me rayé.  No en serio. ¿No reconocen la foto?.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Río Paraná?


----------



## el_novato

Felicidades !!!.   Sabía que las argentinas no me podían fallar.

Argentina, te acabas de ganar un beso, pero como no hay caritas que dan beso, te mando una sonrisa.    

Saludos


----------



## araceli

chuicccccccc!


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Felicidades !!!.   Sabía que las argentinas no me podían fallar.
> 
> Argentina, te acabas de ganar un beso, pero como no hay caritas que dan beso, te mando una sonrisa.
> 
> Saludos



Claro que es de Argentina la foto, por eso te dije "no estás jugando limpio" 
  

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

ines said:
			
		

> Tormenta, adjunto algunas fotos del Tigre, en Argentina, para que podamos mostrar las cosas lindas que tenemos aquí.





Gracias Ines,


Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

Bueno te invito a este tranquilo y hermoso lugar, para que olvides el frío y entres en calor.

_Claro que por supuesto_ que en México



			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Claro que es de Argentina la foto, por eso te dije "no estás jugando limpio"  ...    ... Saludos, ... Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Bueno te invito a este tranquilo y hermoso lugar, para que olvides el frío y entres en calor.
> 
> _Claro que por supuesto_ que en México




Ya voy de camino


----------



## el_novato

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Ya voy de camino



Y si te gusta sentir el agua recorrer tus pies


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Y si te gusta sentir el agua recorrer tus pies



Y yo ac'a con tanto FRIO


----------

